# work experience wanted



## Tom D. Wilson (Mar 21, 2005)

although i do have some worked lined up for this summer when i'm off college -my uncle has recently moved acroos the big puddle to california, wouldn't mind visiting him and sampling what tree work is like state side.
any offers??


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Florida is the place you want to be.......and we are hiring www.dotpalms.com


----------

